# Eigenbau Trenntrafo



## Seewolf46 (29. November 2008)

Hallo Experten, 
einen Gruß allen von einem Frischling in dieser Runde. 
Könnte ein par fachmännische Ratschläge gebrauchen. Möchte mir einen Trenntrafo zum
Test von Kleingeräten bis ca. 1000W bauen. Auf dem Flohmarkt habe ich einen Thalheim SST 250/10 gefunden, richtiges Schnäppchen für 10Eur. Den will ich zum Trenntrafo mit Regeltrafo erweitern, sprich also dem Gerät einen Trenntrafo in die Spannungsversorgung hängen. Habe auch einen, aber der hat nur 0,250 kVA. Der Thalheim hat 2,54kVA, also eine ganz schöne Klamotte. Meine erste Frage ist, lassen sich die beiden überhaupt kombinieren,
vieleicht irgendwie begrenzen, niedrig absichern oder so. Die Schaltung soll so erfolgen, das erst nur der Trenntrafo eingeschaltet wird, (extra Schalter u. plus zusätzliche seperate Steckdose geplant), dann der Thalheim über Originalschalter (mit Schalterzwischenstellung über Wiederstand). 
Zusätzlich zur 10A-Ausgangssicherung des Thalheims sollen die Primärseite des Trenntrafos und die direkte zusätzliche Steckdose des Trenntrafos abgsichert werden, bloß wie hoch ist hier die Frage ?   
Bischen lang geworden, hoffe aber doch auf ein par hilfreiche Tipps u. Ratschläge. 
Vieleicht kann ich noch eine Schaltskizze nachreichen 
Tschüß und bis bald


----------



## hela (30. November 2008)

Hallo,
bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich alles verstanden habe.


Seewolf46 hat gesagt.:


> ... Möchte mir einen Trenntrafo zum Test von Kleingeräten bis ca. 1000W bauen. ...


Wenn der Trenntransformator nur eine Leistung von 250 VA überträgt, dann kannst aus dieser Kombination auch nur einen regelbaren Trenntrafo mit einer Ausgangsleistung von 250 VA zaubern.


Seewolf46 hat gesagt.:


> ...Meine erste Frage ist, lassen sich die beiden überhaupt kombinieren, ...


Die beiden lassen sich kombinieren. Als erstes solltest du den Stelltrafo (SST 250/10) direkt ans Netz anschließen und an dessen Ausgang den leistungsmäßig kleineren Trenntrafo. Den Trenntrafo musst du noch mal primärseitig mit 1 A absichern (z.B. Glasrohrsicherung 5x20mm). Falls möglich, würde ich an den Ausgang des Trenntrafos noch mal ein Voltmeter/Amperemeter installieren, da sich durch Kupfer- und Eisenverluste doch unterschiedliche Werte zwischen Primär- und Sekundärseite ergeben können.

Das war's dann auch schon: Du hast dann einen regelbaren Ausgang am SST250/10 bis max. 250V/10A ohne Netztrennung und einen regelbaren Ausgang mit Netztrennung bis max. 250V/1A an der Sekundärseite des Trenntrafos.

Übrigens sollte man die Schalterzwischenstellung am SST250/10 über den Widerstand nur kurz und auf keinen Fall längere Zeit unter Last nutzen. Mir sind die Widerstände (ist schon lange her) mal durchgebrannt. Die Widerstände sollen nur beim Einschalten unter Last höhere Einschaltströme vermeiden, bei denen u.U. die Haussicherung herausfliegen könnte. Also beim Einschalten des SST250/10 nur 1..2 Sekunden in der Schaltermittenstellung verharren!
Das steht wohl auch so in der Bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## Seewolf46 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Hela, 
danke erstmal, meine Befürchtungen waren also richtig, (wegen mikriger Leistung und so) .
Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz einig, umschnitzen mit größerem Trenntrafo (wenn ich irgendwo einen preiswerten finde) oder doch so wie von Dir vorgeschlagen. 
Will auch gleich noch bischen auf aktuellen Sicherheitsstandart umrüsten, bei dem SST 250/10 sind die Ausgangsdosen noch geerdet, soll ja nicht mehr zulässig sein und macht glaube ich eigentlich auch Sinn. 
Tschüß


----------



## hela (3. Dezember 2008)

Seewolf46 hat gesagt.:


> ... Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz einig, umschnitzen mit größerem Trenntrafo (wenn ich irgendwo einen preiswerten finde) ...


Hallo,
den Spar-Stelltrafo würde ich an deiner Stelle so lassen wie er ist. Wenn der kleinere Trenntrafo nicht schon ein Gehäuse hat, dann kannst du ihm ja eins geben und dann auf der Jagd nach einem größeren Trenntrafo bei Dings-Bay bleiben.


Seewolf46 hat gesagt.:


> ...  Will auch gleich noch bischen auf aktuellen Sicherheitsstandart umrüsten, bei dem SST 250/10 sind die Ausgangsdosen noch geerdet, soll ja nicht mehr zulässig sein und macht glaube ich eigentlich auch Sinn.


Am Ausgang des Spar-Stelltrafos brauchst du auf auf jeden Fall (wie im Original) eine Steckdose mit Schutzkontakt. Am Ausgang des Trenntrafos hat ein geerdeter Schutzkontakt keine Wirkung - das ist richtig. Ich bin aber auch nicht kompetent genug, um dir zu sagen welche Schutzmaßnahme außer Schutzisolierung du dort anwenden könntest. Auf jeden Fall *muss man aufpassen*, um nicht zur Beobachtung im Krankenhaus oder sogar in einer Holzkiste zu landen.


----------

